# BEST DRUG FOR LOSING FAT



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey all,

Just wondered what the best drug for fat loss is? I train 3 times a week and my diet and supplementation is spot on, just need something to give me a bit of a boost with loosing some fat as im off on my hols in 5 weeks.

Nice one


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,

ephedrine is meant to be very good for fat loss, i have never used it myself but i know people who have and tehy have found it to be very successful when accompanied with a sensible cardio programme.

BigDom


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

to loose fat, you need to have a good diet, eat regular meals and get plenty of cardio done.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you say your diet is spot on ok then post up your diet and let us see if it is spot on..

you will need to add cardio to your routine 5 x week at 40min each session then and only then will a drug like ECA help you lose the weight.....so get your diet up mate..


----------



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Pscard - Posted my diet up in the other forum but will post it here as well. I currently do 45 mins of cardio 3 times a week at the gym, play football once a week and go mountainbiking most weekends but still cant seem to loose my excess fat - doin my head in!!! Its a last resort using drugs but seems like a quick and easy option at this moment in time. Heres my diet anyway -

Mon

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Chicke salad sandwich, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Chest Triceps) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - 2/3 chicken breast wrapped in bacon with salad

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Tue

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - BLT, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Football Training

4.45pm - FOOTBALL TRAINING Maximuscle Cyclone when i get home

7.00pm - Steamed fish loins and veg

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Wed

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Sausage and egg sandwich

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Back, Shoulders) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - Chicken, prawn stir fry

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Thurs

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Beef sandwich, scotch egg

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Football Training

4.45pm - FOOTBALL TRAINING Maximuscle Cyclone when i get home

7.00pm - x2 steaks, eggs and salad

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Fri

7.30am - Porridge, Maximuscle Cylone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

10.00am - Sausage and egg sandwich

1.00pm - Tuna Sandwich (1 tin used), bag of mixed nuts, protein bar, crisps, apple, banana

4.30pm - x2 LA muscle tablets 15mins before Training

4.45pm - TRAINING (Biceps, forearms, legs) Maximuscle Cyclone post workout

7.00pm - Chicken, prawn stir fry

Before Bed - Maximuscle Cyclone Shake, x2 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Sat

x3 Maximuscle Cyclone Shakes

x6 LA Muscle Norateen tablets

Around 200g of protein per day - various foods

Cheers for the help guys


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DNP is king of fat loss, but not something to be messed with unless you really know what you are doing.


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

Syron - your diet is ok,i've seen better. Shouldn't be eating crisps and shouldn't be eating too much fruit though. Fruit is high is fructose (sugar) can cause insulin spikes thus fat gain. Bread dosen't come reccommended when dieting either,at least not in my book.

They key is low carbs,depending on your LEAN bodyweight I would estimate roughly under 100grams for the whole day,that should be mostly vegetables and slow burning carbs. Also I would say protein to be higher more like 250g but again what is your LBW? Also you need to calculate how many calories your body needs in a day,then eat less than that by 250-350cals per day. You could do a search on threads as many people have posted up how to calculate this.

I understand that cyclone is a weight gain shake!!! ?? or am I wrong here. If it is a weight gainer then drop this. You could use a MRP shake once a day the rest should be very low in carbs there are loads of whey shakes suitable for this.

If you change your diet around a bit you should see some good changes,without any drugs.

I would say if you do not make the changes then you will not see any fat loss. Fat loss is 80% diet,the rest comes from excercise. The "safer" drugs available to assist in this are minimal in helping the fat come off say 5-10%. There are more hardcore one's but they are reserved for very experienced bodybuilders at competion level (I would say).

The drugs in question are (I would say) Clenbuterol which is a asma medication,and ECA (ephedrine,caffine,asprine mix) this can be bought on the black market called EPH.

Hope this gives you a bit of a better view of the whole picture.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

its not bad but its miles from spot on, i hate statements like that your setting yourself up for a fall, if it was spot on you wouldnt need to be here.

crisps, bread and too much fruit etc have to go, its ok saying i get 200gms of pro per day but if your eating way too much carbs and bad fats, its not gonna do much good now is it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Syron said:


> Pscard - Posted my diet up in the other forum but will post it here as well. I currently do 45 mins of cardio 3 times a week at the gym, play football once a week and go mountainbiking most weekends but still cant seem to loose my excess fat - doin my head in!!! Its a last resort using drugs but seems like a quick and easy option at this moment in time. Heres my diet anyway -
> 
> Mon
> 
> ...


now i have no time to go through every day of your diet.....

if you are wanting to lose the last bits of flab then you will need to drop the bread, scotch eggs, crisps...the best way to achieve what you want to achieve is to eat clean and weigh your food so you know what you are eating a sample diet would be

Meal 1 - 75g Oats, 1 banana, 2 scoops protein shake

Meal 2 - 200g chicken breast's 50g basmati rice

Meal 3 - a good Meal Replacement Drink + 50g peanuts

Meal 4 - 1 tin tuna, Salad

Meal 5 - PWO drink = 2 scoops build and recovery

Meal 6 - 200g chicken/Steak/Turkey/Salmon + veg/Salad

Meal 7 - Protein shake + 1 tbsp peanut butter

now this diet is spot on  and along with a decent cardio and weights regime will help you lose weight.....


----------



## Syron (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok thanks for the advice I'm going to change my diet around and stick to a simple protein shake instead of cyclone. Sorry about using the phrase 'spot on' by the way, looks like ive upset a few people..... i have stuck to that diet for the last 3 months and have noticed a considerable change since i started so guessed that my diet was fine! Thanks for all your help anyways.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate you have not upset any one you have to understand that on the board we get guys who will take no advice over the simpler things like diet and training and just want to jump into using Drugs these guys use the phrase "Spot on" fortunatly it seems you are not one of these guys...

Ys i wouls imagine by switching to the diet you have been on you have lost fat but now your body needs a change to take off those last few pounds and the alterations i have suggested will do that...


----------



## Youngpee (Aug 10, 2012)

I lost 3 stone, 137 kg to 121 kg or 45 pound in 6 weeks. Try doing the warrior diet and excercise regularly. The warrior diet has amazing results but it is extremely hard to start especially the amount you eat. Have a look how the diet works and let me know what you think?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Youngpee said:


> I lost 3 stone, 137 kg to 121 kg or 45 pound in 6 weeks. Try doing the warrior diet and excercise regularly. The warrior diet has amazing results but it is extremely hard to start especially the amount you eat. Have a look how the diet works and let me know what you think?


How the fcuk do you join as a newbie and immediately bump a 6 year old thread?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol, sounds like a troll. Wonder how the OP got on?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> so you say your diet is spot on ok then post up your diet and let us see if it is spot on..
> 
> you will need to add cardio to your routine 5 x week at 40min each session then and only then will a drug like ECA help you lose the weight.....so get your diet up mate..


From my experience ECA doesn't make a huge difference. For the same weight training and diet regime - aimed at fat loss - I would say from my results that the difference is really quite marginal. I was on 50mg per day of ephedrine, around 500mg of caffeine, and 2 baby aspirins, all split into 2 doses. I can't handle any more than that because my body is very sensitive to stimulants. The best thing is that it gives you energy to get through the day on low calories and blunts your appetite significantly.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> How the fcuk do you join as a newbie and immediately bump a 6 year old thread?


Lolololol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i eat some dried fruit and a banana/apple every day plus blueberries/strawberries with 0% fat yoghurt before bed. I think that might be to much by the sounds of it.

I am always hungry though =-[


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm glad it was bumped cos the spot on diet of crisps and scotch eggs kinda gave me a laugh.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

After reading all this I actually forgot why the hell it is in the steroid section!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> How the fcuk do you join as a newbie and immediately bump a 6 year old thread?


he types in the search box, fat, weight loss or fat and tries to advertise and sell someone his complete lies and utter ballox on the first thread that comes up in the search results.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheers

Started a journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189002-six-pack-goal.html

Only been a member on here few days! great to kill an hour or two reading up!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

there was a diet peter kay once mentioned! 15 STONE IN A DAY!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Syron said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondered what the best drug for fat loss is? I train 3 times a week and my diet and supplementation is spot on, just need something to give me a bit of a boost with loosing some fat as im off on my hols in 5 weeks.
> 
> Nice one


Amphetamine !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> From my experience ECA doesn't make a huge difference. For the same weight training and diet regime - aimed at fat loss - I would say from my results that the difference is really quite marginal. I was on 50mg per day of ephedrine, around 500mg of caffeine, and 2 baby aspirins, all split into 2 doses. I can't handle any more than that because my body is very sensitive to stimulants. The best thing is that it gives you energy to get through the day on low calories and blunts your appetite significantly.


personnel experiences is what it is all about, a good ECA stack makes a huge difference for me the unfortunate thing is i crash badly from it so tend to steer clear and use other things these days.....



Sambuca said:


> i eat some dried fruit and a banana/apple every day plus blueberries/strawberries with 0% fat yoghurt before bed. I think that might be to much by the sounds of it.
> 
> I am always hungry though =-[


it is only to much if you are holding more fat than you want to and you are struggling to get rid of it, the fact you are hungry points to one of two things or both..

1 - you are not eating enough calories

2 - your diet has a small amount of fats and protein (both have a significant impact on hunger)


----------

